# Pocket Watch Attachments...



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

One downside of "modern" life seems to be the requirement to constantly carry around with you a myriad of credit card-sized pieces of plastic: actual credit cards, cashpoint cards, membership cards, ID cards and so on. I seem to have dozens of the blasted things!

As if all that isn't bad enough, I now find I'm being weighed down by all kinds of "stuff" that has to be carried around either in my pockets or hung around my neck:










USB keys, car "keys", magnetic door fobs, Secure ID cards and, now, pocket watches!

How do the rest of you carry your pocket watches around? Loose, in a pocket? Via a traditional pocket watch chain? In one of those "gentlemen's handbags"? On a bit of string? As a pair of fancy matching earrings? Or, on a lanyard hooked around a belt loop, as I've been doing this week?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> One downside of "modern" life seems to be the requirement to constantly carry around with you a myriad of credit card-sized pieces of plastic: actual credit cards, cashpoint cards, membership cards, ID cards and so on. I seem to have dozens of the blasted things!
> 
> As if all that isn't bad enough, I now find I'm being weighed down by all kinds of "stuff" that has to be carried around either in my pockets or hung around my neck:
> 
> ...


In america they use a leather pocket watch holder that attaches to your belt. I have managed to buy one from the USA and its in the post - will post a photo when it arrives.

Rabbit


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oddly enough I had a similar idea but couldn't be bothered to make one! I'll be interested to see yours when it arrives, thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My cheap quartz "Activ" from Bulgaria came with such a beast, like an old fashioned "tray purse" with a belt loop on the back and a silver colour snake chain, "Activ" embossed into the leather!

Senior moment though!







only just realised it is/has a belt loop. (but I am a senior now!







) Must try it for that when I can dig the watch out.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I put mine in my pocket


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Interesting to see you use a hardware-based RSA SecurID Rich.

We'd been using those from about 2000 to 2004, but have now moved over to 100% software based solution. Just as well really, the hardware fobs were all due to expire in Jan 2005, and swapping those out in a large multinational would have been a nightmare.

What do you use it for?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Interesting to see you use a hardware-based RSA SecurID Rich.
> 
> We'd been using those from about 2000 to 2004, but have now moved over to 100% software based solution. Just as well really, the hardware fobs were all due to expire in Jan 2005, and swapping those out in a large multinational would have been a nightmare.
> 
> What do you use it for?


Mind your own business
















I use it to establish remote access over a VPN. These are the 128 bit AES versions. We used to use the 64 bit RSA ones until I discovered that you could predict what numbers would be shown on anyone's fob at any time, rendering them practically useless







An "insider" could copy the seed files from the ACE server (that we were using at the time) and then run them through a utility like oxid.it's Cain and Abel which will then provide you with a list of all the values that will be generated by any fob over time. The implication of this is that you can then log in as anyone without having to have the fob in your possesion which does, of course, defeat the whole object of having it in the first place









I think we have a plan to move away from these entirely now though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi all,

This Pocket watch case came in the post today - PM me if you need to know where I got it from.










It fits on your belt.

Rabbit


----------

